# Cursor disappears, relocates on dual monitor setup.



## Gwgeller (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm running XP pro as a VM using parralels 5.0 with the host being a mac. I have a dual monitor setup. When I'm using monitor 1 and start typing the cursor disappears. When I go to move the mouse the cursor is at the top of the screen in the middle of the two monitors, or the overall middle. It only pertains to monitor designated as 1. If that monitor is on the left the cursor moves to the upper right corner of monitor 1. If that monitor is on the right it moves to the upper left corner of monitor 1. I haven't had this happen on the second monitor.

I've had this happen in Word and in MS dialog windows, IE. changing a file name, saving a filename, etc. I did happen in dreamweaver cs4 when renaming a file by clicking on it. It doesn't happen in browsers or Excel.

I don't have hide cursor when typing checked in my mouse settings. Almost all the posts I've read are people using laptops and their problem is them accidentally using the touch pad. I don't really care that the mouse disappears, but it relocating is a big pain.

I'm starting on the windows side. It could very well be related to parallels though.

Thanks,
Gunner


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moved thread to MAC forum for better results.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is it the Mac mouse cursor doing this or the Windows mouse cursor?


----------



## Gwgeller (Feb 26, 2012)

It does not happen on my mac, only when using windows via parallels. I should have mentioned that earlier, maybe the post wouldn't have been moved. It seems more a windows issue, but it could have to do with a parallels driver or something.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It most likely has to do with how Parallels is handling the mouse. The mouse going invisible while typing is typical for most modern OSes. My Mac is currently doing it as I type here in Firefox. As for the mouse getting moved to the corner, I think it has to do with dual screens, and how Parallels is handling the mouse location with the host OS. Did you update it recently, or has it always done it?


----------



## Gwgeller (Feb 26, 2012)

It has been happening ever since I got dual monitors which was probably 6 months ago. I have not updated parallels since I've had dual monitors.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd look into updates of Parallels.


----------

